# FL Buns...



## Mocha04 (May 29, 2008)

Hi my name is Mocha and I live in sunny South FL (Broward Countyto be exact).....

I just want to know if there are any other bunnies in Florida and especially in South Florida cause my parents think their the only ones:shock:....

Thanks......peas and carrots:biggrin2:

MOCHA:bunnydance:


----------



## stephiemarie78 (May 29, 2008)

We live in Clearwater Florida! So your defintly not the only ones!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 29, 2008)

Sparky and Scooter here -we live in Ormond Beach (Volusia County) with our attentive slave.


----------



## sheep (May 29, 2008)

I live up in the FL panhandle! 
I share my home with one other rabbit and my noisey slave~


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (May 29, 2008)

I live in Martin County. Not too far from Broward :biggrin2:.


----------



## bunbunbinkie (May 29, 2008)

Hi, My name is Merlin (but for some reason mom calls me Merlie):craziness

I live with her in Pinellas County Florida. It's okay I guess, although I think it's too hot somedays. Thank goodness I'm a "house bun" (I think that's how mom said it)

I'm solo for the moment, but I do play with two dogs, called Heidi and Rudy... they're okay excpet they bonk me in the head alot with their abnormally long tails.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 30, 2008)

Elf is a Northern Florida bun.


----------



## Jamie (May 31, 2008)

Jamie here! i wive cwose to orlando(in Volusia County, just like Sparky and Swooter!)

bye byes:headflick:


----------



## Julie Bunny (Jun 2, 2008)

Julie here. I don't live in florida but it hot here in Texas too. I house bunny. To be cool I sleep on the tile floor and eat ice cubes. Me mommy put them in me bowl. I lay next to cool bowl. You shold try it.*bunbunbinkie wrote: *


> Hi, My name is Merlin (but for some reason mom calls me Merlie):craziness
> 
> I live with her in Pinellas County Florida. It's okay I guess, although I think it's too hot somedays. Thank goodness I'm a "house bun" (I think that's how mom said it)
> 
> I'm solo for the moment, but I do play with two dogs, called Heidi and Rudy... they're okay excpet they bonk me in the head alot with their abnormally long tails.


----------



## desibaba (Jun 14, 2008)

I live in Sunrise


----------



## timetowaste (Jun 14, 2008)

HI i live in arizona!!! it's hot heeeere too but not hoomid like it is dere. i just wanted to be part of dis thread cause its so busy here!!!

okay byebye mocha friend!

nemo


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 19, 2008)

Clearwater! You're only 40mins away from us!! Fluffy and Punpkin representing the true central Florida... Polk County! Lakeland to be exact :biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey guys! (Bailey speaking...) Glad to see so many other buns in FL! We just moved to St. Pete (Pinellas county, methinks.)


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 16, 2008)

Rilee here, we live in Florida! Homebase is in SoFla Broward County, but we are in Gainesville most of the time where my human goes to school


----------



## ADEE (Aug 5, 2008)

Were in Broward too... Plantation more specifically


----------

